# [ProFTPD] lien symbolique dans le compte ftp

## kwenspc

bon j'ai "emergé" proftpd, configurer le serveur, tout fontcionne bien.

j'ai bien mon compte anonymous comme je voulais.

celui-ci arrive dans le rep qui se trouve dans /home/ftp/

il n'y a rien dedans. plutôt que de tout transférer (enfin : ce que je veux partager en anonymous en tout cas) dans ce rep je  voudrais créer des liens vers les reps dont je voudrais partager le contenu.

or un simple ln -s /rep-source/ nom-du-lien 

me créer bien un lien mais ne fonctionnant pas à partir d'un client ftp.

on m'a dit que proftpd ne gérait pas les liens symboliques. 

est ce qu'il existe une autre manière d'arriver à mes fins que les liens symboliques?

merci d'avance!

----------

## Diorf

peut etre un lien en dur mais j'ai jamais testé  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
ln -f /rep-source nom_du_lien
```

ca devrait normalement marché car cela crée un nouveau fichier mais ne prends pas plus de place que si tu en avais qu'un (les deux fichiers ont le même inode  :Arrow:  un seul emplacement pour tout le monde mais les deux fichiers sont différents = tu en supprimes un tu supprimes pas les deux le "hard-link" existe toujours alors que si c'etait un lien symbolique tu pourrais plus acceder au fichier)

----------

## yuk159

ProFTPD gere parfaitement les liens symbolique    :Shocked: 

Je viens de faire l'essai regarde plutot du cotes des permissions sinon je ne vois pas 

 :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

hum...

après plusieurs essais et après vérification de droits j'ai toujours le même problème.

voilà ce que j'ai trouvé comme doc pour éviter ce genre de problème. c'est un peu bourrin!

http://proftpd.linux.co.uk/localsite/Userguide/linked/chroot-symlinks.html

je vais essayer le lien en dur...on verra bien.

mais c'est vrai que je m'étonne de voir que mes liens symboliques ne marche pas...

----------

## kwenspc

ah oui je précise : je travaille en environnement chrooté.

et dans la doc (voir le lien précédent) ils expliquent justement que les liens symboliques dans ce genre d'environnement ne fonctionnent pas...

donc c pour ça que mes symlinks foirent...vala vala.

et les liens en durs c mort aussi...

donc  je vais continuer à chercher une autre soluce sinon ben un piti mount --bind et pi c marre!    :Laughing:    (tain c quand même bourrin...)

----------

## yuk159

As tu essaye de fixer les perm sur le dossier a lier sur nobody:nogroup en lecture seule ?

----------

## kwenspc

je vois pas l'interêt de la chose? peus tu m'expliquer?

ce que j'ai fais, j'ai créer le lien et j'ai mis les perm ftp:ftp (le groupe et le user ftp existent)

et comme c le user ftp qui se logge pas besoin de faire nobody:nogroup non?

en fait pour le moment je suis plutôt convaincu qu'on peus pas faire de liens symbolique dans un envirroneùent chrooté...(voir le lien que j'ai fiél plus haut)

donc je vais sasn doute finir par appliquer ce que dis cette doc même si je continue à trouver leur soluce un peu "tromblons pour ecraser la mouche"...(je sais chuis chiant   :Laughing:  )

----------

## ThE_TemPLaR

Les liens symboliques c'est un problème de sécurité dans les environnement chrootés.

Regarde la doc d'installation de Xfree, ils donnaient un outil pour reproduire l'architecture d'un dossier sans alterer sa source.

C'était utile pour compiler Xfree sans foirer ce que l'on avait decompressé.

----------

## yuk159

oki j'ai surement rien compris   :Confused: 

mais de toute facon si tu te logue en anonymous ton utilisateur ftp ne te sert pas a grand chose je pense.

J' ai bien lu le lien que tu a donne et tu a surement raison mais cela m'etonne tout de meme.

Je vais faire un teste sur mon server

----------

## kwenspc

ok c gentil d'essayer sur ton serv    :Cool: 

bon pour le moment je prend cette solution :

```

mount --bind /rep_partage/ /home/ftp/partage/

```

ça fonctionne trés bien mais je vois pas trop comment automatiser ce type de montage dans fstab...et le man fstab ou mount est laconique à ce sujet...je vais bien voir.

bah merci pour les réponses, ça m'a bien aidé quand même à mieux comprendre la différence entre chroot/non-chroot!

----------

## yuk159

Tu as raison cela ne fonctionne pas.

Tu a trouve apparement la seule reponse valable a ton probleme  :Wink: 

[EDIT]Et je redemonte ce que j'ai fais sur ma machine   :Laughing: 

----------

## gim

La solution du mount est à mon avis acceptable (en tout cas c'est ce que je fais)...

Pour le mount automatique ... dans /etc/conf.d/local.start

```
mount -n --bind source destination 1>&2
```

et ce qu'il faut pour démonter dans /etc/conf.d/local.stop

----------

## yuk159

Pour ton probleme avec fstab voila ce que j'ai trouve (attention j'ai teste par deductions sur ma machine mais c'est tout).

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.13 2003/07/17 19:55:18 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda7               /boot           reiserfs        notail,noauto,noatime           1 2

/dev/hda6               /               reiserfs        noatime                         0 1

/dev/hda8               none            swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/hda9               /usr            reiserfs        noatime                         0 1

/dev/hda10              /home           reiserfs        noatime                         0 1

/dev/hdb1               /data           reiserfs        noatime                         0 1

/dev/hda5               /opt            reiserfs        noatime                         0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         user,noauto,owner,ro            0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

                                                                                                                                    binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc defaults 0 0

/le_rep_partage                /le_rep_ftp    tmpfs        bind                     0 0

[EDIT] bon gim a repondu, mais je poste quand meme ma soluce  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

ouep j'ai utilisé la soluce de gim avant la tienne. 

je pense que c'est kif kif de toute manière quoique au moins dans fstab on a tout ce qui concerne les points de montages et c pas plus mal en fait. 

c chouette : tout marche nickel là. 

merci!

----------

